# Super Sweet 1940 Schwinn Super Deluxe Cantilever AUTOCYCLE



## jkent (Oct 3, 2014)

Feast your eyes on this piece of candy!! with a very low starting bid and I don't see a reserve either.
wonder if the tank is original?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Super-Deluxe-Cantilever-AUTOCYCLE-Prewar-c1940-/321540897438


Anyone wanna guess at the final bid? 
I will start $8,500


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 3, 2014)

I see some issues to include paint color/pattern, no brake cable, seat looks like an amateur job, and wheres da bomb? I'm thinking more like $6000 tops. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 3, 2014)

Tank is a steel repop and is that handlebar stem off a Schwinn Run-a-bout ?


----------



## vintage2wheel (Oct 3, 2014)

Read the description. Postwar rack repop speedo bar repop tank siver rays not seiss no bomb. Repop central. Ouch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikiba (Oct 3, 2014)

what is that brake arm looking thing on the front wheel? is that a front coaster brake?


----------



## vintage2wheel (Oct 3, 2014)

Maybe 2500


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm at work and sometimes the full page doesn't load so I couldn't see the description or any additional pics. Repo tank would kill the deal for me plus just too much else not right there. I'd rather go after the crusty jewel tank once the seller comes back to reality! V/r Shawn


----------



## Djshakes (Oct 3, 2014)

Great bike! Bid it up.


----------



## jkent (Oct 3, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm at work and sometimes the full page doesn't load so I couldn't see the description or any additional pics. Repo tank would kill the deal for me plus just too much else not right there. I'd rather go after the crusty jewel tank once the seller comes back to reality! V/r Shawn




I would much rather have the original jewel tank bike, But at about half of the asking price. The $$$ is much better spent there.
JKent


----------



## aasmitty757 (Oct 3, 2014)

*Steel Tank*

I don't recall seeing a steel repop canti tank before, the cutouts for the hanging straps look too large.

Anyone know who made them, pretty sure all of A.T.'s were made from cast aluminum.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 3, 2014)

......


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 3, 2014)

*.................................. ditto*

Decent paint job he says?? no no...no fender bomb? Too much repop everywhere....sadly someone will pay good money for this one when one can be pieced together for under 3000.00 ....shakin my head on this one.....that tank's nose is way off..... it should be pinched near the front....oh boy....not even close....


----------



## aasmitty757 (Oct 3, 2014)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Decent paint job he says?? no no...no fender bomb? Too much repop everywhere....sadly someone will pay good money for this one when one can be pieced together for under 3000.00 ....shakin my head on this one.....that tank's nose is way off..... it should be pinched near the front....oh boy....not even close....




Wow, good catch on the tank. I was looking at it for other flaws and totally overlooked that.


----------



## jacdan98 (Oct 3, 2014)

Is the seat post tube to long or is that correct?


----------



## klunk! (Oct 3, 2014)

As the seller of this particular Autocycle, I do not feel I have misled anyone with the description and pictures in the listing.  Yep, there is a lot that is not 100% original or correct on the bike.  I never claimed it was a concours restoration. I bought it restored 10 or so years ago.  I think the bike looks pretty decent, and would be a good rider if you don't want to scratch your $10K original. I have made no claims on the bike other than what I know, pretty sure I pointed out all the incorrect/reproduction parts. If I missed something, let me know.  Tank is what appears to be a custom fabricated steel tank, tricked me at first w/ the open gills, I believe this bike was restored in the mid 90s sometime.  As I said, I had nothing to do with the resto job.  Whoever restored it robbed it of many good, original bits and screwed the owner. I did not feel comfortable putting a price on it with the reproduction parts involved, so I threw it on eBay with an honest description to let the bidders decide the fair market value of it... Yes, I kept the bomb for another project and I pulled the original EA Horn buttons too.  Guess in this crowd what I've done is grounds for lynching.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 3, 2014)

I think whoever restored/butchered and screwed the owner should be lynched ....not you.  Wonder where the double duty fork went ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Like I said I wasn't able to see the additional pics or the description from my work computer. My comments were in response to Jkents guess of an $8500 selling price. I read your description and it appears accurate to me. You started the auction low with no reserve to see what it will bring and I commend you for that instead of sticking an exorbitant price on it. I believe the bike will bring the sum of its parts and wish you the best of luck on getting the most you can out of it. V/r Shawn


----------

